# Grading clips



## Guy Preston (Jan 11, 2014)

Here are some clips from a recent grading, showing how the guys are getting on since some older vids of them on here...

The first 2 people were going for 9th Kyu, the 3rd was going for 6th, and the last 2 going for 5th Kyu.

http://youtu.be/N08VHkyW0PU


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice work from them, Guy. I saw a fair bit of Asayama Ichiden Ryu, and a few other things. Very cool.


----------



## Guy Preston (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks Chris, well spotted!


----------

